# Garmin Edge 130



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Looks like it's got plenty of potential.
1.8" screen and 35g weight.
Same width as the 25, but 20mm taller.
Does power, Glonass, Galileo!, CIQ data fields...
An Edge 25 on steroids or a 520 on a diet?
Modern imagining of a 500?

Strava Live Segments as well.

https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2018/04/garmin-edge-130-in-depth-review.html

I like the way it can mirror the screen of the Garmin 935 watch.


----------



## Sparkman999 (Dec 19, 2017)

It doesn't support the new Garmin Trailforks app though. The 520 does.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Nope, no CIQ apps, just data fields.
Brilliant as a race head unit.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Only worthwhile if 1sec recording is an option. I assume so, since it will work with power meters.

I would call it a better reimagining of the 500.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

NordieBoy said:


> Nope, no CIQ apps, just data fields.
> Brilliant as a race head unit.


If they added NP/TSS/IF since it's already linked to the power meter then I'd race the crap out of it.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

NordieBoy said:


> Nope, no CIQ apps, just data fields.
> Brilliant as a race head unit.


Nino seems to think so too.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Just got it yesterday.

The screen layout could be better (font size and alignment) and the mirroring always shows time and lap time up top and below shows the fields from your watch.

My 25 needed to show a 4th field so I wasn't flicking between the 2 pages.
I always want HR/Cad and would also like to see time/dist and sometimes spd.

On the 130, I can do: HR/Cad/(Time of day or elevation gained)/Time/Spd/Dist and the HR and Cad at the top are in big numbers.
That is worth it for me.

Very nice clear screen.

Can sell my 25 now.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Harold said:


> Only worthwhile if 1sec recording is an option. I assume so, since it will work with power meters.


Only has 1sec recording. No smart at all


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Unfortunately the mirroring always has time and lap time as the top 2 full width fields and whatever is on the watch screen in much smaller fields down below.
With mirroring being biased toward triathlons, that is a good idea, but I don't do triathlons.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

NordieBoy said:


> Just got it yesterday.


Lol, took you longer to get this thing than it's taking me to get my 29er built.



NordieBoy said:


> Only has 1sec recording. No smart at all


About damn time Garmin nerfed smart recording.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Been waiting for a 2nd hand one to come up.
Nothing...

Meet the family.
Edge 25, 130, 810

Hiding in the basement are the ForeTrex 401 and Oregon 680 wearing gimp masks.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Still wouldn't mind a Stages L10 when they're released.
Will be cheaper than most others even 2nd hand.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

NordieBoy said:


> Still wouldn't mind a Stages L10 when they're released.
> Will be cheaper than most others even 2nd hand.


Just read about the new Stages models on dc rainmaker's website. Damn, Strava's really trying to stick it to them. A per-device fee for Strava Live? F*ck that. Glad I don't pay Strava anything.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

I pay Strava, but only until my subscription runs out.
Most of the advanced features can be got with the Elevate plugin for free.


----------



## ssc280 (Nov 30, 2004)

Really like the 130, picked a new one up very cheap from a closing Performance bike shop. A few minor things I don't like, but overall it's a great little unit.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm still getting the occasional sensor dropout, but not every ride.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

NordieBoy said:


> Still wouldn't mind a Stages L10 when they're released.
> Will be cheaper than most others even 2nd hand.


They're released!
The L10 still looks good, but...
$300nz per year for Stages Link!

If I sold both my 810 and 25 then I'd get one in a heartbeat and sod Stages Link.

Hmmm...
I much prefer looking at landscape displays than portrait.
My eyes seem to be able to scan left-right better than up-down.

May have to list my 810 on the local auction site...


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Harold said:


> Only worthwhile if 1sec recording is an option. I assume so, since it will work with power meters...


I have never seen any significant benefit to using 1 sec recording, and I ride with a PM...on the road anyway. I believe it's only position that is affected by by smart vs 1 sec recording. I've used one Edge or another on all my rides since 2010.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Lone Rager said:


> I have never seen any significant benefit to using 1 sec recording, and I ride with a PM...on the road anyway. I believe it's only position that is affected by by smart vs 1 sec recording. I've used one Edge or another on all my rides since 2010.


Depends how much you're into analysing your data.
In theory, there's not much difference, if speed and direction haven't changed, why save another data point. That's why it's called "smart".

I think some of the issues people have with it are related to when it first came out. When devices had very limited memory and high sensitivity GPS chips were a pipe-dream.

The combination was a nightmare for MTB'ing.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

NordieBoy said:


> May have to list my 810 on the local auction site...


Listed it this morning to see if there was any interest. Looks like I should have put a bigger buy-now on it.
Sold this evening.

Dammit.

HAVE to get an L10 now


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

I was using the 810 if I needed mapping and that may have been once this year?
The main screen showed the same data as the 130.

The 130 is my main squeeze. Small enough, but full featured enough to do almost everything. Main display is HR/Cad/Elevation Gain/time/speed/distance.

The 25 gets used mainly for race day where all I need is HR/Cad/Time.

I've still got an Oregon 680 for when I REALLY need mapping.


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

I have an Etrex30 for mapping (riding in unknown territory, exploring new trails etc) and an Edge130 for normal rides.
Love the 130.
I was always very pleased with the quality of the Etrex's color screen, but the 130 BW screen has so much more contrast.
Always clear, even in direct sunlight, with dark sunglasses.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Down to an Edge 130 and Stages L10 now


----------

